# What to do with my old 2.5 engine.



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I still have old 2.5L sitting on the shelf in the garage, and never checked what actually happened with it. I tried to sell it locally, but nothing so far. 

The engine caused the infamous timing chain jump, but I never checked the inside. 

I wondered what others have done with their engine once they replaced it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Give it a fresh rebuild

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

Can I have it? I mean.. All its doinng is taking up valuable space


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Build it up! 2 options, but start with inspecting the motor from its chain jump. See if its worth fixing up.

1. High Compression all motor road runner
2. Low Compression Turbo build


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i'm in need of a couple parts, easily removable hoses. shoot me a PM if you'd sell them. thanks!


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

Rebuild if necessary and C2 stage 1 turbo, throw it into a MK2 chassis... ULTIMATE SLEEPER... :laugh:


----------



## pdjetta (May 2, 2006)

Well, the BGP from my son's 2005.5 (threw the timing chain, I swapped it with a CBUA) sat in my garage for two months and my neighbor's friend picked it up last night (free, I gave it to him) and he is going to take it to the scrap yard and get a little something for the metal value. I kept all the sensors and other items on the motor as spares (the lightly used CBUA came with all the goodies on it and I used them).

--Nate


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

LampyB said:


> i'm in need of a couple parts, easily removable hoses. shoot me a PM if you'd sell them. thanks!


You need parts?I can help, let me know what's needed

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

pdjetta said:


> Well, the BGP from my son's 2005.5 (threw the timing chain, I swapped it with a CBUA) sat in my garage for two months and my neighbor's friend picked it up last night (free, I gave it to him) and he is going to take it to the scrap yard and get a little something for the metal value. I kept all the sensors and other items on the motor as spares (the lightly used CBUA came with all the goodies on it and I used them).
> 
> --Nate


....:banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
Stupid stupid stupid...could have used it lol

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

pdjetta said:


> Well, the BGP from my son's 2005.5 (threw the timing chain, I swapped it with a CBUA) sat in my garage for two months and my neighbor's friend picked it up last night (free, I gave it to him) and he is going to take it to the scrap yard and get a little something for the metal value. I kept all the sensors and other items on the motor as spares (the lightly used CBUA came with all the goodies on it and I used them).
> 
> --Nate


:what:


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I guess I could bring it to the yard and sell it as scrap metal, as I don't have a couple grand around to make it a project. I am wondering what the price of metal is and how much these blocks weigh....


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

send it to me
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## pdjetta (May 2, 2006)

TylerO28 said:


> ....:banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> Stupid stupid stupid...could have used it lol
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Sorry man. I didn't think it had any value. It was just the BARE block and head with worn out clutch and dual mass flywheel. The coolant pump was the only thing left on it. Anyways, I'm in Northern Virginia. That would have been one heck of a freight bill to Washington State.

--Nate


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

alwaysdutch said:


> I guess I could bring it to the yard and sell it as scrap metal, as I don't have a couple grand around to make it a project. I am wondering what the price of metal is and how much these blocks weigh....




How much do you want for it? Im not that far from you, and I go to atlanta every once in a while.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I want the crank to have it knife edged. Also give me a price for the head. Want a spare to experiment with porting and polishing, also maybe the timing chain cover. Still want one to shave the neck off.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Heck I may even just take the whole Dang thing. Freight will be like $80


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I want the crank to have it knife edged. Also give me a price for the head. Want a spare to experiment with porting and polishing, also maybe the timing chain cover. Still want one to shave the neck off.


If I get it ill let you know the prices  haha.


I have a friend here that has an extra head if your interested.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mldouthi said:


> If I get it ill let you know the prices  haha.
> 
> 
> I have a friend here that has an extra head if your interested.


Cool. Ya let me know. Im watching this 3.6l motor on craiglist like a hawk! Waiting for him to make a new post cheaper and I'm gonna snatch it. If that happens my 2.5 motor will be fs


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Cool. Ya let me know. Im watching this 3.6l motor on craiglist like a hawk! Waiting for him to make a new post cheaper and I'm gonna snatch it. If that happens my 2.5 motor will be fs



Nice. sounds good. An extra motor would help out the s/c build and then would go nicely in a rail/tubed mid engine homebuilt 

/threadjack


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mldouthi said:


> Nice. sounds good. An extra motor would help out the s/c build and then would go nicely in a rail/tubed mid engine homebuilt
> 
> /threadjack


 Cool. Ya looking for a spare crank to knife and balance then swap out with mine. Not looking for crazy power only like 275hp, but why not have a built reliable motor.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Coffee Table.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, it is posted in classifieds too as that is rule, but if anyone is interested, PM me......


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

alwaysdutch said:


> Well, it is posted in classifieds too as that is rule, but if anyone is interested, PM me......


 pm'd


----------

